# Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?



## Der-Prediger (20. März 2014)

*Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*

Hey Leute, 
ich führe meine Frage nochmal ausführlicher aus.

Ich hab nen Sharkoon Rebel9 Value hier zu stehen ( Rebel9 Value | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH ), einen schon betagteren Midi-Tower. Dieser besitzt keine Aussparung, um eine Backplate, ohne Herausnehmen des Mainboards, zu installieren.
Mainboard muss also nun raus und da dann bestückt werden mit dem Kühler (da ist ein Scythe Ashura (Schadow) geplant).

Meine Frage ist nun: Passt die Backplate unter so gut wie jedes Mainboard bzw. wie groß ist der Abstand zwischen Unterseite Mainboard/Gehäusewand (zur Rückwand).

Ich weiß, der Kühler passt von der Höhe nicht rein, da bin ich aber auch schon am basteln 

Wäre für eine hilfreiche Antwort sehr dankbar 

LG, Der-Prediger


----------



## Toffelwurst (20. März 2014)

*AW: Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*

Du hast ja zwischen der Rückseite des Gehäuses und dem Mainboard die Standoffs dazwischen. Die dürften eigl. das Mainboard genug anheben, damit die Backplate Platz findet, so dick sind die ja auch nicht. Grob geschätzt heben die Standoffs das Mainboard 4-5mm an und eine Backplate ist in der Regel nicht dicker als 2-3mm.

EDIT:

Es gibt im Handel auch noch längere Standoffs, falls es wirklich nicht passen sollte mit denen, die beim Gehäuse dabei waren.


----------



## keinnick (20. März 2014)

*AW: Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*

Sehe ich auch so wie Toffelwurst.


----------



## Der-Prediger (20. März 2014)

*AW: Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*

@Toffelwurst:

In meiner angehängten Grafik war ja zu sehen, dass es (ich nenne es mal) Erhebungen gibt, die mit Bohrungen versehen sind auf denen das MB liegt. Wenn ich dann dort noch Standoffs runtersetze, und dann an denen wo keine Erhebungen sind zwei Standoffs übereinander platziere, dann passt doch dieses I/O Panel (heißt das Teil so, welches hinten am Tower rausschaut, wo man sein LAN Kabel, Sound, USB etc anschließt?!?^^) nicht mehr? 

Danke aber erstmal für die hilfreiche Antwort! Ihr meint also, dass es theoretisch so schon ausreichen müsste, mit den Erhebungen und den Standoffs (da, wo keine Erhebungen sind)?


----------



## Toffelwurst (20. März 2014)

*AW: Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*

Jetzt wo du es sagst sieht das auch aus wie Erhebungen  hab beim drüberschauen eben gedacht das wär an der Stelle nur verstärkt oder sowas in die Richtung.
Du hast natürlich Recht, wenn du da noch Standoffs drauf haust passt das mit der I/O Blende nimmer. Du müsstest mal messen wie hoch die Erhebungen sind, evtl. ist das schon ausreichend. Und wenn es knapp wird, ist es nicht schlimm, wenn die Backplate hinten am Gehäuse aufliegt solange das Mainboard sich nicht sichtbar durchbiegt.


----------



## Der-Prediger (20. März 2014)

*AW: Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*

Nachmessen gestaltet sich leider schwierig. Mit "Ich hab nen Sharkoon Rebel9 Value hier zu stehen" meinte ich, meine Freundin bei sich zu Hause  

Und bis ich da mal wieder bin vergehen noch zwei Wochen (50km Fahrtweg). Und sie wird ihn am Wochenende nicht herbringen können (Bahn). 
Traurige Konstellation. Und ihr die Verantwortung aufhalsen ein Mainboard auszubauen... NEEE NEEE, DU LASS MAL LIEBER  

Naja ich sehs mal so: Thema könnte geschlossen werden. Ich hab eine hinreichende Antwort bekommen. Wenns nicht drunter passen sollte, muss ich nochmal die Flex rausholen und dann schaff ich da dieses Backplate-Loch! - Falls es nicht passen sollte - versteht sich!

Nochmal zum Verständnis: Die Standoffs haben eine Höhe von 4-5mm, dann muss die "Erhebung" ja ebenfalls so hoch sein. Somit müsste der Abstand ja wenigstens vier Millimeter betragen, genug Raum also für ne Backplate. We will seee! 

Ich werds Ergebnis bzw. die Lösung des ganzen nochmal nachreichen!
Bis dahin, Toffelwurst, danke für deine Hilfe!

LG,
 Der-Prediger


----------



## acidburn1811 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*

Lass die BP weg und benutz andere Schrauben + Muttern für den kühler ! Die BP benutz ich schon ewig nicht mehr !!!

Kannst du das MB an den 4/6 Erhebungen anschrauben ? Wie liegt das MB dort drauf um das würde ich mir eher Sorgen machen.Weil´s dort sicher leiten wird ^^

Würdest du vlt noch ein Bild was ein bissel schräger ist Hochladen, so das man die Erhebungen besser sehn kann


----------



## Der-Prediger (20. März 2014)

*AW: Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*

Okay neue Vorschläge, ich freue mich 

Hmm, Backplate weglassen, ichw eiß nicht so recht. Ich sag mal so: die kostet mich ja nichts extra, wenn sie passt, wird sie verbaut. Wenn nicht kommt wahrscheinlich wirklich die Flex. Aber andere Schrauben.. ich weiß nicht so recht :/

Zu dem Thema wo es draufliegt: Das MB liegt auf diesen Erhebungen, was anderes würde mich wundern, schließlich hab ichs dort schon mehrmals montiert...festgeschraubt mein ich damit. 
Ich sag mal so, es liegt jetzt schon seit .. ca. 4 Jahren dort drauf und bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts gemerkt, was dafür sprechen könnte das irgendwas nicht korrekt läuft. 
Wie würdest du denn das Problem lösen bzw was könnte denn passieren wenn ich es weiterhin so lasse?

Das Foto ist aus dem großen, bösen Internet. Ich kann höchstens nochmal schauen aber ich glaube kaum, dass man ein Schrägbild vom Inneren findet!

Mehr hab ich jetzt nicht an Bildern gefunden.


----------



## acidburn1811 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*

Das letzte mal wo ich Persönlich ein baugleiches Gehäuse gesehn hab liegt schon einige Jahre zurück,mir wär das auf den Erhebungen zu unsicher.
Aber wenn es so schon 4 jahre drauf lag und Lief 

Also in dem Sinne, wenn´s die BP drauf haben willst und keine andere Schrauben benutzten magst...Ist die Flex wohl der einfachste Weg


----------



## Toffelwurst (20. März 2014)

*AW: Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*

Anhand des zweiten Bilds würde ich fast behaupten, dass die backplate locker drauf passt. Die stehen ja schon ordentlich vor.


----------



## freezy94 (20. März 2014)

Backplates passen immer. Der Abstand (auch bei Erhebungen) ist in der Regel immer groß genug, da wird es keine Probleme geben. 

Das verschrauben auf den Erhebungen ist ebenfalls kein Problem. Schaut man sich mal ein MB an weiß man auch warum. Da verlaufen keine Leiterbahnen oder ähnliches in der direkten Umgebung. Desweiteren sind die Löcher durch eine Metalleinlage von oben und unten verstärkt. 

Wie man keine Backplate verbauen kann ist mir ein Rätsel. Du verteilst das Gewicht total ungleichmäßig, erhältst unterschiedlichen Anpressdruck und mit pech zerreißt es dir dein Board wenn dein PC auch mal woanders hingetragen wird. Verbau also auf jeden Fall die Backplate, die wird passen!


----------



## Der-Prediger (21. März 2014)

*AW: Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*

@acidburn:

Nur nochmal zum Verständnis: Du meinst mit "aufliegen" Mainboard und die Erhebnungen, nicht Mainboard und Backplate auf Untergrund?

@Toffelwurst:

Trotzdem nichtmehr, als die Standoffs, da diese ja in die anderen Bohrungen gehen. 

______________

Wie gesagt: in ein zwei Wochen weiß ich mehr, dann schreib ichs euch nochmal! 


EDIT: freezy94, deine Antwort habe ich leider übersehen. Backplate wollte ich so oder so verbauen, keine Sorge.
Diese Verstärkungen an den Löchern im MB und die Tatsache das dort keine Leitungen langgehen, hätt ich selbst drauf kommen können, schließlich schon oft genug mit rumgespielt! >.<

Danke nochmal an Alle!


----------



## Toffelwurst (21. März 2014)

*AW: Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*

Versteh ich das gerade richtig, du hast im Gehäuse aktuell nicht nur die Erhebungen sondern auch noch Standoffs?

Falls das so sein sollte, brauchst du dir gar keine Gedanken machen, denn dann sind die Erhöhungen definitiv so hoch wie die Standoffs.


----------



## Der-Prediger (23. März 2014)

*AW: Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*

Ach Schnuppie  
So ist es leider nicht, die Standoffs sind nur dort, wo keine Erhebung ist, da sonst das Board durchbiegen würde wenn ich es versuche dort zu befestigen! Möglicherweise hab ich mich schlecht erklärt, sry!


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. März 2014)

*AW: Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*



Der-Prediger schrieb:


> Ach Schnuppie
> So ist es leider nicht, die Standoffs sind nur dort, wo keine Erhebung ist, da sonst das Board durchbiegen würde wenn ich es versuche dort zu befestigen! Möglicherweise hab ich mich schlecht erklärt, sry!


 
Ich hab mich auch missverständlich ausgedrückt  denn genau das was du sagst meinte ich eigl. 
So müssen ja die Erhebungen so hoch sein wie die Standoffs


----------



## Der-Prediger (6. April 2014)

*AW: Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*

So Kinner´s!

Ich hab den neuen Kühler nun verbauen dürfen: Shadow Rock Slim auf einem GA-P35-DS4 in einem Sharkoon Rebel9 Value Gehäuse (775er Sockel, Q9650)

Vorweg: PASSTE!!! 
Der Abstand der Standoffs, sowie der Erhebungen hat gut gepasst, knirsch, aber passt! In den Bildern dürfte man das alles ziemlich gut sehen, dass die Standoffs etwas höher sind (beachtet aber, dass in der Mitte der Backplate nochmal eine höhere, herausstehende Fläche ist! 
Somit sind Standoff/Backplate ca. auf einer Höhe und können auch in Gehäusen verbaut werden, wo es keine Aussparung zur Backplate-Montage gibt. 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie es aussieht bei anderen Backplates, wird ja sicherlich unterschiedliche geben!? 

Es war außerdem meine erste eigene (also auf mich allein gestellte) Montage. Das Mainboard hat sich ziemlich verbogen, habs dann aber nochmal entschärft, durch Lösen der Spannung, nachdem ichs gesehen habe! Bis jetzt hatte ich angenommen, dass die Backplate nicht nur zum besseren Halt des Kühlers, sondern auch dem Verbiegen des Mainboards entgegenwirken soll. Dem scheint nicht so, oder?
Also nur zum besseren Halt?!

So, dann kleister ich noch schnell ein paar Bilder rein und dann nochmal ein herzliches DANKE! an alle, die mitgeholfen haben!


----------



## harl.e.kin (16. April 2014)

*AW: Passt eine Backplate (CPU Kühler) zwischen Gehäusewand und Unterseite Mainboard?*

Und vergiss das Saubermachen im Gehäuse nicht! Hättest auch n Loch in die Rückwand schneiden können.


----------

